# Oak Creek Kennel



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

I just received my new leash and lanyard. They made me exactly what I asked for and I couldn't be happier!

I think I know what I'm getting my Dog training friends for the holidays.

www.oakcreekkennel.com


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Did you get a black and yellow leather thong to go with that ?? : )


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Did you get a black and yellow leather thong to go with that ?? : )


LOL! You can call your Mamma if you want to know what I got! LOL

On a serious note, they don't even make thongs.  maybe you should check your facts first next time. LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh they make thongs, don't try and lie about the new braided grape smuggler you bought. 

I will let you deal with my mother. You show up wearing your new gear, and I cannot imagine how badly she would embarrass you. People have yet to recover from her savagery. LOL


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Oh they make thongs, don't try and lie about the new braided grape smuggler you bought.
> 
> I will let you deal with my mother. You show up wearing your new gear, and I cannot imagine how badly she would embarrass you. People have yet to recover from her savagery. LOL


LOL! I think we are making real progress here Jeff! You are starting to open up. Maybe we can all finally help you with all those "Mommy issues." I am so proud of you! Keep up the good work slugger!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So what would your mother do if someone shows up wearing a braided grape smuggler ?

She just going to go along with it ? LOL

Johnny Katz, MASTER of psychology. : )


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So what would your mother do if someone shows up wearing a braided grape smuggler ?
> 
> She just going to go along with it ? LOL
> 
> Johnny Katz, MASTER of psychology. : )


I don't think my mother would know what that is. 

I'm guessing no one can ever be as big as you think you are in your head.

Jeffey Oehlsen, MASTER Shmuck. LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool leash and lanyard! Look very well made. 
[-X
[-X
Play nice fellas!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

We are playing nice.

Quote: 
I'm guessing no one can ever be as big as you think you are in your head.

That is the best you could come up with ? Sad really. However, tell us all what shmuck means. I am curious to see if you know.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That is the best you could come up with ? Sad really. However, tell us all what shmuck means. I am curious to see if you know.


If he gets it right, then you have to allow the braided banana hammock  then we'll ALL be educated for the night.

On a serious note, I like the leash except the end, I prefer a handle.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> On a serious note, I like the leash except the end, I prefer a handle.


I cut the handle off the leash I currently use for trailing. I use a 3 1/2 foot leash and I don't want my dog to get a foot caught.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jonathan Katz said:


> I cut the handle off the leash I currently use for trailing. I use a 3 1/2 foot leash and I don't want my dog to get a foot caught.


good point about the handle. 
I have two different traffic leads and the one with the handle can and has hung up on my dog's foot. 
I no longer use that one for training.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> We are playing nice.
> 
> Quote:
> I'm guessing no one can ever be as big as you think you are in your head.
> ...


Schmuck is most often used in American English as a pejorative or insult, meaning an obnoxious, contemptible person; one who is stupid, foolish, or detestable. The word is also used by many Jews across Europe with similar pejorative meanings. Variants of spelling and alterations include shmuck, schmo and shmo. 

PS: Wikipedia has your picture next to the definition. LOL


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bummer you copied that from Wikipedia and still got it "wrong" - yes to call someone a schmuck is considered rude.
However, another definition of "schmuck" is not quite as appealing.
_Schmuck_ entered English as a borrowed pejorative from a common Yiddish insult. The _Online Etymology Dictionary_ derives it from the Polish word _smok_ for dragon, as a euphemism for "penis"

Should have read the WHOLE wikipedia page, d'oh!


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Bummer you copied that from Wikipedia and still got it "wrong" - yes to call someone a schmuck is considered rude.
> However, another definition of "schmuck" is not quite as appealing.
> _Schmuck_ entered English as a borrowed pejorative from a common Yiddish insult. The _Online Etymology Dictionary_ derives it from the Polish word _smok_ for dragon, as a euphemism for "penis"
> 
> Should have read the WHOLE wikipedia page, d'oh!


LOL!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Bummer you copied that from Wikipedia and still got it "wrong" - yes to call someone a schmuck is considered rude.
> However, another definition of "schmuck" is not quite as appealing.
> _Schmuck_ entered English as a borrowed pejorative from a common Yiddish insult. The _Online Etymology Dictionary_ derives it from the Polish word _smok_ for dragon, as a euphemism for "penis"
> 
> Should have read the WHOLE wikipedia page, d'oh!



So is Jeff REALLY a penis or is he just " obnoxious, contemptible person; one who is stupid, foolish, or detestable. " ?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is the same as calling someone a dick. He had to look it up. Sad really. However the leash is pretty nice, show us your grape smuggling pics, you KNOW you have taken some by now. LOL


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice lead.

I don't want to see any matching underwear, but nice lead.


Good luck at Nationals!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=einZgVrnfG0

Bill says it best.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> However the leash is pretty nice.


I can't believe we actually got back to the original topic! Jeff's Ridalin kicked in finally!


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Dave Colborn said:


> Nice lead.
> 
> I don't want to see any matching underwear, but nice lead.
> 
> ...


Thanx Dave! Will Dave P and I see you there?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> So is Jeff REALLY a penis or is he just " obnoxious, contemptible person; one who is stupid, foolish, or detestable. " ?


Debatable! Now if you ask my ex (who is Jewish) he says it's the foreskin removed from the penis. *shrug*


I also never thought of not putting a loop handle on a leash, now I have to ask, what is the lanyard for?


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Debatable! Now if you ask my ex (who is Jewish) he says it's the foreskin removed from the penis. *shrug*
> 
> 
> I also never thought of not putting a loop handle on a leash, now I have to ask, what is the lanyard for?


My grand father speaks fluent Yiddish and he never told me that! LOL

The lanyard is for my fox40 whistle. This was to replace the crappy nylon lanyard that I was using till now.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Jonathan, I will be there. Looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jonathan Katz said:


> My grand father speaks fluent Yiddish and he never told me that! LOL
> 
> The lanyard is for my fox40 whistle. This was to replace the crappy nylon lanyard that I was using till now.


Makes sense. I don't know anything about the Yiddish language or really the Jewish religion, other than I spent a miserable 4 years without bacon, lol.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> M... I spent a miserable 4 years without bacon, lol.


that is a crime...were you in prison? I just ate 7 pieces of extra thick pepper bacon....address is still available for slimfast donation...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Might as well have been...no pork chops, no bacon  but I didn't drop the soap!


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Makes sense. I don't know anything about the Yiddish language or really the Jewish religion, other than I spent a miserable 4 years without bacon, lol.


That is 4 years to long! LOL!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Makes sense. I don't know anything about the Yiddish language or really the Jewish religion, other than I spent a miserable 4 years without bacon, lol.


So that's how you found out, or never new not to fry bacon naked. I thought that was a odd sig and that every one new better and was just common knowledge.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> So that's how you found out, or never new not to fry bacon naked. I thought that was a odd sig and that every one new better and was just common knowledge.


Actually...
There is definitely a story to go with that one. My ex was over at my house, I was making BLT's and asked him to finish cooking it off - since it's my house and I pay the bills, I can have bacon now and what can he say? He had been helping me with some yard work and didn't have a shirt on, bacon spattered on his bare chest - and then it dawned on me "this is why you don't cook bacon naked".


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Actually...
> There is definitely a story to go with that one. My ex was over at my house, I was making BLT's and asked him to finish cooking it off - since it's my house and I pay the bills, I can have bacon now and what can he say? He had been helping me with some yard work and didn't have a shirt on, bacon spattered on his bare chest - and then it dawned on me "this is why you don't cook bacon naked".


Yard work:mrgreen:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, yard work...honestly. I didn't want to hit that before we were divorced, why would I now???
By the way, I electrocuted him this weekend installing a ceiling fan  Well, wasn't really my fault, he thought I said I'd turned the breaker off when I said "no not yet" - red wire plus white wire = solid connection and knocking a 6 ft 2 man off a kitchen chair


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Might as well have been...no pork chops, no bacon  but I didn't drop the soap!


Gosh Ashley with all that porn around you'd think you of all people would know that's the first step to a really good time. :-$ Mr Katz please either ignore or forgive my insanity but, I've got to let the fool in me out once a day. Unfortunately, that tends to happen here.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> , other than I spent a miserable 4 years without bacon, lol.


Whoever heard of an L T sandwich, that's just not right. 

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jonathan Katz said:


> I think I know what I'm getting my Dog training friends for the holidays.


You get your dog training friends PRESENTS??????? Damn, that's nice. Do you need any more "friends"?


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> You get your dog training friends PRESENTS??????? Damn, that's nice. Do you need any more "friends"?


If you come and help me train my dog, you will get a present too! 

My decoys are very important to me. Without them, my dog wouldn't be titled. Especially now, I am training for my PSA2 and I can use all the good decoys I can find!


----------

